# Gall Bladder Removal



## Tania (Oct 13, 2002)

I just wanted to know. After reading so many postings,, how many of you have had their gall bladders removed? Is this a standard procedure for IBS?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I had mine out and it was totally independant of the IBS. I had very mild IBS before I had the gallbladder out which turned into severe IBS after the gallblader was gone.


----------



## Ekulrac (Oct 6, 2002)

Hang on to your gall bladder for as long as you can. If you have lots of bad breath and/or start to lose wieght.....get it checked. Otherwise leave well alone.


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

Tania,If it is an option, keep your gall bladder. It was not an option for me (I was getting severe pain that was landing me in the hospital a few times a week!)Since I had it removed, I have been suffering from D. But Cholestyramine (Questran) has helped me about 95%. So I would suggest trying it if you get D after the gall bladder surgery.Good luck!Jenn


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Some place I heard it was about 10 % of the people having the gall bladder may experience this problem but why don't many doctors bring this up to us.I guess the 10% must hang out here on the IBS message boards.Calcium really did help me so give it a try.Linda


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hang on to the gallbladder as long as possible. There is a reason that GOD put one in us. I had mine removed 2 years ago. I'm kinda curious why the doctors dont't tell you that you 'may' have explosive D the rest of your life caused by removing the gallbaldder.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Gallbladder disease and gallstones can be very painful and dangerous. It's nothing to full around with. Not only do I not understand why someone would want to hang on to something that is SO painful, but why put it off until it could become something deadly?I waited a year after my first attack to have mine out. By then it was so bad it swelled and attached itself to other tissue and organs. Making my recovery from surgery more painful then most. I was close to getting gangerene and needing to be hospitalized for weeks on antibiotics before they could even do the surgery. VERY close to that happening. Yes it stinks having D problems afterwards. But I would rather have the D problems (and believe me mine are disabiling) any day because other wise I probably wouldn't be here. I would rather be alive!Of course everyone should always talk to their doctors before having anything removed. Maybe some people don't need it out. But from what my doctor told me is that there is no other cure for gallstones. That they always come back, and that it doesn't take much for them to get lodged somewhere and cause infection. Seems very risky. Just because God gave it to us, doesn't mean it should stay. Keeping it for me would have been deadly. Besides those gallbladder attacks were MUCH worse then ANY IBS attack I've had. And that is REALLY saying something! Just my opinion!


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Homebound,I totally agree with you. I wasn't directing that if your gallbladder symptoms were life threating then put it off, by all means it needs to come out then. I was directing it towards those people who think that removing the gallbladder will end their IBS symptoms, they sould preced with caution because it could make matters worse.


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Techchick- Oh I agree, people shouldn't have it out unless they have a real problem with their gallbladder. Not all people with IBS have bad gallbladders that's for sure! I would be surprised and a little worried if I had a doctor who wanted to take it out just to see if the IBS would get better, and for no other reason!







I just know how easy it is to go in to denial about having it out (because I know I sure did!). And sometimes if you wait too long it only gets worse. I just wanted to prevent that from happening to someone else! Believe me that wasn't a fun surgery for me, I would have LOVED to have passed on it! LOL


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

LNAPE,I often wondered why the doctor never told me that I could have D problems for the rest of my life. I HAD to get my gall bladder out, but I find it extremely odd that he never mentioned the possible side effect (for 10-15%)of embarrassing D!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Could be that a lot of doctors don't believe that having D as a side effect is even possible. I know my regular doctor doesn't. And while bringing it up to the surgeon he didn't seem too convinced that it was a problem either. I think the doctors who actually know the truth would be more willing to tell their patients. I don't understand why some doctors don't believe it!


----------



## Ekulrac (Oct 6, 2002)

When my surgeon saw the state of my gall bladder he described it as a "time bomb waiting to explode" It was poisoning my system.My D is different and not as bad now after the operation. I am a rep on the road however, still having to drive about 50,000 miles per year and that is when the prospect of D makes life difficult. I probably know ever store with toilets from Essex to Cornwall in the U.K.


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

I totally agree with Jenn24. I had to get my gallbladder out and afterwards, the D hit with a vengance. At that time, the doctor told me that it should go away in 6 - 12 months. Then after 18 months, she told me that in some people, it doesn't go away. I too am taking questran and am feeling way better. I only have a problem during a few days a month. (ladies you know what I mean). I can't say that if given the choice before, I would have kept my gallbladder. Although, if I would have known about what it felt like to have D like I have had, who knows. Hindsight you know.Kimba


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I had an Ultra Sound of my stomach on 10/7 and the results came back showing My Gall Bladder is Bad and Full of Stones.I have my Pre-Op appt. with the surgeon on 10/16.Then Surgery will be next week.I'll find out the date at the pre-op appt.I have IBS and Acid reflux and have been ill for quite sometime. Plus Pain in the stomach & side.The "Runs" and vomiting yellow goupey bile.I am dreading all of this.I just know I am gonna be sicker then a damm dog afterwards.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Most doctors will only tell you what is told to them about removing the gall bladder and having diarrhea. It must be proven and I guess they expect you body to adjust and get back to normal. Mine never did as many of you also did not. I know my doctor in 1976 told me having the gb removed will not cause this and I am sure it did.Try the calcium it has helped a great deal.Linda


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I am deathly ill. I may need an emergency Gall Bladder removal. My stomach hurts.I have been throwing up since monday.I also have frequent "Runs".I can barely eat. I throw it up.If I drink water I loose that too sometimes.I am so sick I want to die right now.God help me I am sooooooo sick.I hope the Surgeon put's me in the Hospital today when I go for my Pre-Op appt.I can't sleep at night. I am in wet sweats.My mind is delerious when I sleep for a minute or two.I hope I don't die. I am real scared you guy's.I am way too ill.Glenda


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

Glenda, You are panicking it sounds like to me. That happens to me quite a bit. You close your eyes and it's like you are floating or something and you think of only the bad things that could happen, but more than likely won't. I find a walk in the crisp evening air and some deep breathing and relaxing help me emensely. If I get too worked up I too get nauseous and the runs alot. I'm not saying it's all in the head, I promise. Sometimes, to calm myself down though I have to take my xanax. I have also found that rescue remedy helped me. It is available at the healthfood store, just a few drops on or under the tongue and calmness sets in. All natural, can use as much as needed.I know that doesn't help much, but I was just trying to give you some suggestions. I'm sure all will be better soon. Keep the faith!!kimba


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Glenda I am so sorry you are feeling so bad right now. I hope your Dr. can do something quickly for you so you can get some relief.I go to see the surgeon on the 28th. I have a low functioning gallbladder (15%) but no evidence of stones. I never seem to feel good with the pain and the pressure that I get. I have only had a few attacks that were more intense but I guess since I don't have stones then I wouldn't get the ones that most people describe.The problem with my situation is that I can't get a 100% diagnosis with my gallbladder. Everything that I have read says that a refraction rate under 35% and with symptoms then the gallbladder should be removed. I am afraid that if I have it out I won't feel any better but I think I might have to make the decision because I don't feel goog most of the time anyway. My Dr. did tell my husband when he did my endoscope etc. that if I have my gallbladder out I would most likely begin having D. I am a C type and I can't imagine myself ever being D because I don't know if I have ever D in my life. I also wonder if the slow functioning gallbladder doesn't contribute to my having C because the bile isn't being released as it should and my stomach is working harder based on some gastritis that he saw in my endoscope. It is confusing and I am not sure what to do -- other than try to live like a complete saint and even then it still bothers me no matter what I eat.I ate a piece of cheddar cheese on a cracker last night and I felt like it was stuck in my esophagus all night and had spasms for about 1 hour on upper right side and through my back and I could feel the spasms up to my throat but only on the right side. What a dilemma I feel like. I want the surgery if it will but there is no way to know for sure.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

When I saw the Surgeon today (10/16) and he read the Ultra Sound report and saw how bad my Gall Bladder is with stones , he said it is No wonder I am as sick as I am.He said if my attacks worsen within the next 5 days to come into Er and they'll admit me and have to do an Emergency Gall Bladder removal.Believe me , I am as sick as I am , it sure isn't in my head. I am not panicking at all.I am just way too sick right now.Gezzzz , I hope the surgery helps me to feel better.As for the Diarrhea issue , we spoke of that in deep length , and he told me the reason people are getting Diarrhea is because they are eating foods too high in Fat content.That is what causes the stomach to react negativly.So if you harshly limit your fat intake the diarrhea subsides.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

Before gall bladder surgery-I.B.S what?never heard tell of it,then what was believed to be a gall bladder attack, which lead to 2, {count them,1 and 2} sergeons telling me i would be a new man.after having my surgery done "old style" i could barely move for a month,then finally started eating good again and whammo, Mr. ibs strikes and set up permanant residence,oh well could be worse, but anyways my piont being,i will never give up another body part without a thousand questions first .


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Glenda- I can fully believe that your not just panicing! I was in your shoes a year ago. I was just as ill as you are now. I went to the ER, saw my surgeon the next day, and had it out 5 days later. And those five days were miserable. I was on strong pain killers for those 5 days, and I barely ate a thing! The pain was unbearable, throwing up, and horrible D.Till you have your surgery eat very BLAND! Nothing fatty or spicey! Of course I'm sure you already know that! Also a heating pad helped me a great deal that week.I had my surgery a year ago today (10/16). And yes I have horrible D, but I had horrible D before the surgery so it wasn't much new to me. No matter what is ahead after the surgery, I knew it couldn't be worse then that badly diseased gallbladder I had! Get some rest, and I hope your surgery goes smoothly! Email me if you want to talk!







Also wanted to add that yes eating fatty foods now makes the D WORSE. Like try eating pizza after the surgery and BLAMO! BUT, nothing has really changed from before, I can eat nothing fatty and still get sick. My emotions still seem to rattle my stomach, I still can't eat veggies or fruits without getting D. I wish it was just fatty foods. Maybe it is with some, but not me anyway. My personal belief is that the bile is getting dumped in to my system, and too much of it. Making it so that it probably doesn't matter what I eat, I'm going to have problems. Eating fatty foods just makes the bile worse. But that's just what I think, my doctor doesn't believe any of it!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I cannot sleep at night , my guts are killing me, and I am nauseated and throwing up some , and still have the runs sometimes.I am worse then miserable. I am real sick*I hope I can wait till monday for my surgery , I am getting way too ill.


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

Glenda,I have to agree with Jennifer. Even eating non fatty foods will still give you D. I had my gallbladder out almost 19 years ago and was deathly sick like you are. I feel so bad for you. The pain will go away after surgery. I always eat low fat and still have D every day. Hope you feel better soon.Pam


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Thankyou , I hope surgery helps me to feel better too. Right now I am the walking dead.I never knew a diseased Bladder full of stones could make someone so ill.I am living (almost not )proof that it is miserable.I hope I can last till monday the 21st.


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

I may have been misunderstood, I did not mean to imply that it was all panic, I as well know first hand that it is not. Pain did go away a bit for me after surgery, but not totally. It is just in spasms, caused by excess bile in the stomach. I have it under control now. I do hope you feel much better soon, believe me, I know EXACTLY what you are going through. Kimba


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Less then 24 hours now and i'll be on the Or table.I look forward to it , although I am scared.I am tired of feeling so sick.I pray this helps.


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

Glenda, You are doing the right thing. Good Luck.I had my gall bladder removed 2 years ago, because the doctors saw a bunch of stones. I am very glad I had it removed or I would be going through what you are.They aren't kidding about removal, when they see all those stones. I had NO symptoms at that time but they told me I would if I just let it go. So, I had it out. As far as IBS...well, yes the D got worse. But now I just do the remedies--Imodium, Calcium and Citrucel..and I have to say for the MOST part...the D is bad in the morning, but I am USUALLY ok the rest of the day. Sometimes not...but that is the nature of my IBS- no set pattern.I think itis better than having those stones attack you!Best of luck, I am sure you will be better afterwards.It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Well I am just leaving for the hospital and I am really SCARED to death.Please wish me luck.If I don't make it , it was nice knowing all of you.


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello! I was diagnosed with IBS 18 months ago. I am 29 years old. Initially, I did not have the D type until...last May (had my gallbladder removed). Having my gallbladder removed was an emergency surgery. It sure was funny- a year prior to this, I had an ultrasound of the gallbladder to rule it out when diagnosing my IBS! How did my gallbladder fill with stones in 1 year!? Since I have had the surgery...I have chronic diarrhea....I take imodium almost every day! The doctors told me that the diarrhea is common for up to 3 months after the surgery. I also was given Questran....but that seemed to cause constipation if taken three times per day!Due to the diarrhea (and severe straining that comes along with it), I have developed an anal fissure (never warned about these)! The surgeon that diagnosed me with the fissure said that they are very common in people with IBS. She also said that they are caused from excessive straining...most regular people get them from constipation. If they heal, it takes up to 4 weeks! My fissure feels like a piece of glass trying to come out of my rectum especially when I sit on the toilet..It is very painful!! I want to warn people of this, so they can take control before they encounter one! The surgeon told me "do not sit on the toilet for longer than 2 minutes at a time", there is now way with IBS that I can achieve this! Needless to say, I am making an appointment with another Gastroenterologist to resolve this diarrhea problem, so the fissure can heal. I can't even go anywhere without panicing about where the nearest bathroom is! Michelle


----------



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

I need to stop coming here. All it does is freak me out. Now you all have me terrified I will need my GB out and things will get 100xs worse. I wonder where I can hear from other people that have not had the problem after GB removal. So those of you that have this problem, does the Questran help. I know the last poster said it caused C if she took it 3 times a day, why not just take it 2? I am having my GB sonogram this Saturday. I don't really have D now, but do have loose urg. stools that are very dipilitating. They make it hard to go anywhere without worrying I'll have to run to a bathroom. But it is livable. What if they say its my GB? Then do I just leave it there and live like this??? Or take a chance and hope it gets better if its removed? Or get it removed and get Questran.... AHhhhhhh!!!Sara


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

What a minute! I am confused. Having your gall bladder removed is due to having GALL STONES!!!And gall stones can attack you.That is the reason you have it out.You DON'T have it removed because you have IBS!!(RIGHT???)So, some of you who have IBS, and are freaking out because you think the next step is to have your gall bladder removed....I am not sure that is correct! Yes, I have IBS....then it was discovered (independently of IBS) that I had stones....LOTS of stones!So, I had it out, to prevent attack.Now,coincidentally, my IBS -D...got worse. BUT hey,not THAT much worse. I use all the remedies.And they help most of the time, and I had the D BEFORE the surgery anyway.So if you have the IBS-D already.....you know? You know what you are dealing with. It will be a bit worse, and maybe you just "up the remedies".I don't know. Maybe I am young now, and it will GET worse later.But anyway, do you see what I am saying?Gall Bladder removal is for the STONES, and NOT for IBS. I hope I am not crazy here, but that is how I understood it to be. Good Luck, and keep coming to the site....I have found it helpful, and maybe you will too.


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hi folks!Just thought I'd throw in some good news if possible regarding gallbladder removal. I for one still have mine and it seems to be operating fine. However, I know of persons, male and female that have had the surgery and do NOT have awful diarhea as a recurring issue. Granted, these folks didn't have IBS either prior to surg. But i've got to beleive that everyone isn't predestined to D issues. I hold out hope for all of you that it will improve! God Bless!


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

hello, I have also talked to several people that have had their gallbladder removed. Some had some mild diarrhea some didnt....but they do not and did not have IBS. Gallbladder surgery ( I dont feel) is something that a person needs to be scared about...I had it done too. But, you do need to find something that will get your diarrhea under control so it doesnt lead to diverticulosis or fissures (for example). I agree, do not have your gallbladder removed for IBS...you need to be able to distinguish if you are having a gallbladder attack or IBS attack. Are you having pain on your right side (mainly), are you throwing up, is your white blood count up? Those are all signs of gallbladder attack (from what my doctor said).My doctor also told me that alot of people have stones that dont need surgery...not yet anyway....when they need the surgery is when the gallbladder gets inflammed or a stone clogs one of the ducts. Oh- and by the way....I tried the Questran less than one time a day but then I had diarrhea some that day also...I felt it was too confusing for my body (and sometimes I have to eat on the spur of the moment...dont have a 15 minute notice to take the Questran). Presently, I am taking Citrucel (2pills/day), calcium, and imodium (if needed).After what I read on the internet about chronic diarrhea possibly leading to diverticulosis and cholostomy bags.......I am bound and determined to find someone that will stop this!


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

I am sorry....typo error...on the above listing where I stated that I tried to take Questran less than one time a day...I intended to say that I tried to take it less than 3 times a day.....


----------



## Kim Insko (Oct 31, 2001)

I take Questran daily. I only take 1 dose (1 scoop) and I do it in the morning. Either before or after I eat breakfast. I don't wait a required amount of time, I just take it. Somedays if it is a bad one, I do have a bout of D, but I get a bit of pain just to let me know it's there, then I go to the bathroom and I'm pretty much done. I was given it mostly for my pain (bile irritating my stomach), but it has helped my D. At first, I tried more doses, but didn't see the bathroom any time soon, so I reduced it to 1/day. If Questran stops working for me, I don't know what I will do!!kimba


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Shelley,You might want to give Questran a bit of a try again. I say this because it is the thing that has curbed my D after gall bladder surgery. Unfortunately, I did not find this relief until ten years after having my gall bladder removed and so I have terrible diverticulosis on my right and left sides. The one brave doctor I finally went to who prescribed the Questran said that this diverticulosis is no doubt from the ten years of severe strain on my bowel. Questran does not need to be taken 15 minutes before a meal, actually it will not do you any good for that meal if you only take it that way. It needs to travel down into your guts to work, and it can not get there in 15 minutes. You need to take Questran 2x per day at evenly spaced intervals and you need to take it every day forever. Consistency is the key to success with this med. Missing one does will bring the D back on just as it had never even left. I think I lot of us are so used to taking our antispasmodics and other meds 15 or so minutes before a meal that we think that's how all stomach cures are taken. Once you've been on Questran for a week or so, there's a constant presence of it in your bowel and so it doesn't matter when you take it in relation to a meal. IT's just always there. I find taking it with food is best, otherwise it can cause me some heartburn. Best wishes for comfort.


----------



## Shelleydoo (Oct 22, 2002)

Thank you, I am going to give it a try again...I sure hope it works!


----------



## qheart (Oct 30, 2002)

I never had IBS, or any symptoms of it, until I had my gallbladder removed in 1985. Then, within a week or two, if memory serves me correctly, WHAM-O, there it was, and with a vengence I might add! Now, almost 18 years later, I still have it and all that comes with it, the main for me being diarrhea constantly, along with the pains in tummy, cramps, etc....totally uncontrollable! As for the Gallbladder surgery and trying to hold onto your gallbladder.... I say try living with that type of pain for awhile and you will definitely opt to have the surgery...ha! I put up with it for a long time before I even knew what was wrong with me and then alittle while after, trying to decide to have surgery. Believe me, it hurts and I am glad to have it gone,, but then again, my surgery hurt like heck also! They cut me at an angle, across my right side on the stomach, which is harder to bounce back from, but it healed better than alot of other people's surgery and the scar is hardly noticed now at all.I have spoken to many people that have had gallbladder surgery and the majority said that after the surgery they started to have uncontrollable diarrhea and things went from there. I thought I was all alone until I started talking to others. Some had this for 15-20 years and more, when I had only been dealing with it for a year or two at that time. It was nice to know there were others with this same problem and now that I realize it is IBS, it is even better to know there are so many others and I am not alone. I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemies! Ha!I have been tested by: the surgeon who took out my gallbladder, a Gastroenterologist who did all types of tests, many regular doctors, my OB-GYN, and every doctor has told me they couldn't find anything wrong with me. I was told by several that I had Irritable Bowel Syndrome, even though I wasn't tested specifically for IBS. But, I do know that this IS what I have after 18 years. I have had, and are still having, all the symptoms/problems that are associated with IBS and I would love for it to leave as suddenly as it appeared! And I have tried everything that you can imagine, to include changing my diet, trying certain foods, avoiding foods, prescription drugs, over-the-counter medicines like Immodium, and Imm. AD, etc....all DO NOT work for me.The only difference between me and some others, my IBS started after GallBladder surgery, while other people has had other problems, or conditions, when their IBS started. And for some I am realizing, IBS just suddenly started out of the blue for them. To this day, no one can tell me why, or has told me why, this started suddenly after my surgery.By the way....they removed my Appendix at the same time as my gallbladder, so I basically have not much left inside of me...ha...because I also had a hysterectomy after all this as well!


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Q,I am sorry to here of your problems, I can certainly sympathize. I, too, was diagnosed with IBS following gall bladder surgery, My predominant symptom prior to the surgery was D with pain in the gall bladder and after they took out the bladder the D remained, the pain was gone. However, for me, it was not IBS, and I believe alot of us who have D following gall bladder removal are incorrectly diagnosed with IBS. Although I had the D, I lacked alot of the other symptoms typical with true IBS, and that is the pain, pain, pain. If you read the stories on the IBS board of people with the real thing, you will see they are in terrific pain nearly all the time. That was not true for me, is it true for you? After ten years of suffering, it took one astute doctor to make the connection. When I did not report severe pain (aside from some spasms surrounding D) he declared that I did not have IBS. What I, and others who have D following gall bladder removal, have is Bile Salt Diarrhea. It is caused by the bile in your system running loose without the bladder to control it. People w/bile salt problems typically have the explosive, uncontrollable, gotta go D about 20 minutes after a meal and lasting until everything's out, with the final movements being quite bilious (yellow). Once it's all out, the person is pretty good. Also, people with this type of D often only have problems following breakfast and lunch but not always dinner. The doctor who treats me says that is because by evening there is just no bile left to cause problems. The body only creates so much in 24 hours. Once my diagnosis was changed and I was put on Questran (instead of experimenting w/antidepressants and antispasmodics) I improved 95%. I say 95% because I need to watch closely my fat intake and also have found spicy food to bother me. Do you have the classic symptoms of IBS or more of bile salt problems? Perhaps an analysis like this will help you to find some relief. Best of luck.


----------



## amfella (Oct 20, 2002)

WOW! In response to HereIam; Thankyou for that posting! You have really pointed out something!That is my story almost exactly!!-- Gallbladder removed...then the horrible D, and the doctors kept saying IBS...IBS....and I kept saying, but I don't have the pain! I don't have that pain!Then they'd say...yes but mixed with constipation you will. NO NO, I'd say I ONLY GET DIARREAH!Never constipation,And it waslike....they were stumped....Oh well, still must be IBS, they'd say. And I'd have the "after breakfast, and after lunch problem" and not after dinner, and they couldn't explain it to me.But now,....after reading what you wrote, I could have been incorrectly diagnosed as well......Thankyou ..thankyou...this really has me thinking, and I hope others reading can learn from our stories too.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Am,I am so happy that my babbling on was a help to you. Mostly, I hope that you are going to talk to your doctor about using Questran to relieve your D. For those with post gall bladder D--here and there on postings I read about people using Questran and giving up because they "can't remember to take it 15 minutes before a meal." (I think I read this the other day on another gall bladder post..) Okay, I've said it before and I'm going to say it again--you do not need to take Questran fifteen minutes before a meal. This is not like the antispasmodics the doctors having been drugging you with. For Questran to work, you need to establish it as a steady state in your intestines, it does not do it's work in your stomach. To do this, you need to take it consistently, every 12 hours, although many people just take every 24. It's relationship to meal time is irrelevant. You want it to always be present in your intestines so that when you eat and the bile is released, it's there ready to act. It's tricky, though, because you need to time other meds around it, because it will suck them up to. Here's my routine:7:00 a.m. take my beta blocker (heart thing)10:00 a.m. at work take Questran (I bring a dose of it to work in a covered cup)5:00 p.m. take my 2 chewable calciums and chewable Centrum.7:00 p.m. or so, Questran. Sometimes I forget this evening dose, because I'm out somewhere or lazy. It doesn't usually matter if I miss it. The calcium and the morning's Questran dose hold things together well enough. Hope this helps to sort out the way to use this medicine, which is very different than the stuff we had been subjected to when diagnosed with IBS.


----------



## retiree (Aug 29, 2000)

Just saw my doc yesterday for awful diarrhea. Have had 2 terrible accidents in one week in the car, where I had to turn around and come home and get in the shower to clean myself up. I have now begun to wear Depends when I leave home. She told me again that since I had my gall bladder removed several years ago, the bile, which is now dumped directly into the intestine, can definitely irritate the bowel and cause diarrhea. She said to stay away from fatty foods and dairy produces and put me on Levbid. Up to now, have been using Imodium, but I don't feel well on it, so hope Levbid works.


----------



## HereIam (Mar 1, 2001)

Retiree,Why doesn't this doctor prescribe Questran for you? It is very effective in bile salt diarrhea and it sounds like that's what you have.


----------



## Jenn24 (Aug 20, 2002)

Get on Questran! I used to have D everyday, until I started questran. Now I have not had D in over 5 months!







Jenn


----------



## jcrall (Feb 18, 2003)

Keep your Gall Bladder if you can. I was diagnosed at age 25 with gall bladder disease. I was having severe pain and needed to have it removed. What my doctor failed to tell me was... it will cause problems. My entire translateral colon is inflammed and I have IBS. I am on Questran and have made great strides in coping with IBS, but was never informed. Had I been informed I could have watched what I ate before the irritation had developed. I was later told that quite a few people who have their gall bladder removed end up with IBS. I am upset that I was not told in advance, and went from a averagely healthy 25 year old to a 28 year old who cannot leave the house at times. BE CAREFUL!!


----------

